# Fluval Flora Light not working



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had my Fluval Flora set up running for about 8 months. A few days ago the light started flickering. I thought that the bulb was going to burn out, but it never did. I thought that maybe the bulb was loose so I wiggled it around a bit & nothing changed. I plugged it into another outlet to see if that made any difference. Sometimes it will work normally & then turn off by itself. Other times the bulb will flicker continuously or will not turn on at all. Mostly it just kind of lights up half way. When I googled this issue online I read that others have also had problems with their Fluval lights not working (mostly the Ebi fixture though). 

I was wondering if anybody here has been having similar problems with their Fluval lights? I think that there's a 1 year warranty ...if I can actually find my receipt. As a back up plan I'm thinking about ordering online a Finnex Epoch Clamplight.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only ever heard this about the Ebi myself as well. Sorry I can't be of help on this one.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe all the Fluval Ebi and Flora have the same lights and for the first batch, the lightbulbs were messed up so the majority of them burnt out quickly.

Mine died about 2 months after I bought my tank so I googled the Fluval rep and told her about my situation and without even a receipt, she sent me an entirely new fixture (not just the lightbulb!) without any questions.

I'll PM you her email so you can send her a question!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Like Wisperian, I had problems with my Fluval lights and Fluval sent me replacements in the mail. I took my faulty fixtures back to the pet store after the new ones arrived in the mail, and they gave them to the Hagen rep. I didn't need a receipt for them, but they did want me to return the defective light.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  I'll get in touch directly with Hagen via email, it seems like they are aware of the lighting issues.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i heard they many time have problem for the light!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a quick update ...I emailed a Customer Service Rep at Hagen (thanks again for the email address Wisperian ) after posting on here. She responded the next day saying to send them a copy of my receipt & they would send me out a new light fixture. After much searching I found my receipt & emailed it to them on Aug.2nd. Then today, 3 days later, my new light fixture arrived. They didn't even ask for the defective fixture back. I'm very pleased with the excellent customer service that I received from Fluval/Hagen.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay! Glad to hear that it worked out for you! They're excellent people to deal with!


----------

